# Sticky  How many members do we have?



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

I was trying to work out how many xtrailers we have registered in NF, but I couldn't find the breakdown, as it seems the members list shows all NF members from all other forum sections.

Would have been good to see how many members we have registered in the X-TRAIL forum?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

let me start the count


1 aussietrail
2 TJC

please continue


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.
7.


----------



## xtrail898 (Aug 31, 2006)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898


::CLUB X::X-Trail Club of the Philippines::


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

uk_owner said:


> 1 aussietrail
> 2 TJC
> 3 TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

There's gotta be an easier way to get this info !!

Wonder if Marc has the key ??

In any event, I'll help to keep it going....

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 - Paradise, NL, Canada.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 - Paradise, NL, Canada.
12 davec (Maidstone, England)


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 - Paradise, NL, Canada.
12 davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

14. Cottage Life - Ontario, Canada


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

1 aussietrail
2 TJC
3 TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6.Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 - Paradise, NL, Canada.
12 davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life - Ontario, Canada
15. Xtrail Rookie - Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Me*

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/QUOTE]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)


----------



## ryanpuge (Jun 23, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

ryanpuge said:


> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> 3. TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)[/QUOTE]
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc: Is there a chance you could make this a "sticky"?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

Ottawa-X said:


> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> 3. TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)[/QUOTE]
25 ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)


----------



## eastcoastxt (Dec 13, 2006)

evjm said:


> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> 3. TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)[/QUOTE]
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)


----------



## YarmouthXtrail (Jun 29, 2007)

Me, from Yarmouth Nova Scotia. Will officially become Bonavista owner on this Saturday.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

YarmouthXtrail said:


> Me, from Yarmouth Nova Scotia. Will officially become Bonavista owner on this Saturday.


Congratulations and welcome to the forum/club.

Don't forget to register your "Bonavista" number.....you will be among one of the last to get this type of vehicle.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

16 norton glasgow uk


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

oops lol

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future.


----------



## ChineseXtrailer (Dec 8, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)


----------



## eini (Aug 28, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (only just realised this thread needed an answer...!)


----------



## Mr Pompey (Sep 4, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (only just realised this thread needed an answer...!)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (only just realised this thread needed an answer...!)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (only just realised this thread needed an answer...!)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)


----------



## simontrial06 (Oct 7, 2007)

39 Just Joined today


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*(Housekeeping!)*

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (only just realised this thread needed an answer...!) (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Sulphur man said:


> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> 3. TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


I had to edit mine.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago


----------



## tiesto80 (Nov 13, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)


----------



## AleXTrail (Jun 9, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)


----------



## novak500 (Dec 11, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)


----------



## hidepenny (Dec 18, 2007)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))[/quote]
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (originally from Cape Breton Island, Canada. Now living in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. And, I will be an X-Trail owner in near future
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

hidepenny said:


> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> 3. TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/QUOTE]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

PMG said:


> 17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
> 18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
> 19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
> 20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
> ...


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Could a mod please fix what I put for my information? I just wanted it to read: 

31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)


Thank you for your time.


----------



## AndyEn (Jul 23, 2008)

All greetings! Take another member from Ukraine! :givebeer:
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)


----------



## franchy1 (Feb 5, 2004)

hello to everyone from the caribbean
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)


----------



## Nunatsuak (May 30, 2007)

53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
2006 Nissan X-Trail Bonavista # 3113


----------



## Amplituty (Sep 25, 2008)

54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
2004 2,5AT


----------



## Lunar Humps (Oct 27, 2008)

55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
06-reg Nissan X-Trail Aventura 2.5 auto in Zinc metallic


----------



## perfik (Nov 27, 2008)

*Latest Complete Listing*

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.)


----------



## BigBoi (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All, just wanted to post this. I am having a get together of X-trail owners in Southern Ontario on January 3,2009. I will post the facebook.com page at:Login | Facebook, please look and maybe you can join us.

Sincerely,

Jeremy (Nissan X-Trail group on Facebook)


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
2006 Nissan X-Trail Bonavista # 1795


----------



## windibob (Feb 13, 2009)

58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
06 plate, 2005 model T30, SVE, 2.2dci. Woo hoo.
:givebeer:


----------



## Freddi (Feb 22, 2009)

windibob said:


> 58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
> 06 plate, 2005 model T30, SVE, 2.2dci. Woo hoo.
> :givebeer:


59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
2006 model T30, 2.2dci
About to be upgraded with products from Dynamat, Alpine, Rockford Fosgate aso...


----------



## briber (Mar 12, 2009)

60,
briber, Silly Suffolk, England. Sports Dci 53 plate, just collected it today and registered on here this evening, so very much the new boy.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
2005 X-Trail LE VDC Silver with Leather seat


----------



## BillyBloater (Apr 15, 2009)

Silver SVE DCi 2005 Berkshire UK.


----------



## mario66 (May 25, 2009)

2005 x-trail xe green
Kentville, Nova Scotia


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

2005 x-trail se, red,
Leamington, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

can I enrol me too?

62. Simosos (South Italy) 2.2 dCi 136 horsepower BLACK 
year 2005 -elegance-

I'm on facebook too (Simon Os) 
bye byeee


----------



## Hugh Jass (Jul 31, 2009)

*2006 X-Trail Bonavistas #1049 & 2777*

Add me too


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

one more!

new X-Trail owner:

2006 SE Red 5-speed maunal 71,000kms

Warren
Edmonton AB, Canada


----------



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

And one more here as well
2006 Silver XTrail,Automatic, 100,000 KMs.
Cambridge Ont.


----------



## f3rn4nd0 (Oct 30, 2009)

f3rn4nd0 - near Rome - Italy - (visit xtrail.altervista.org - the Italian's club site)


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

*One more here as well*

2005 SE with 5 speed and 4x4


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Another here in Bridgewater, Nova Scotia (2005). Also the proud owner of a '97 Nissan Hardbody 4WD truck!


----------



## Courtenay_BC (Nov 27, 2009)

*Vancouver Island, BC, Canada*

I took a 2006 X-Trail Bonavista instead of paying out my lease of a
2008 Versa. Nice vehicle with 37,000 Km. My son borrowed it for
a day and liked it so much, he bought his own SE model.
Moving soon from Victoria to Courtenay.
Vaughn.


----------



## frosken (Dec 17, 2009)

Add me as well... '05 SE with 150,000+ kms...


----------



## x-man82 (Jan 4, 2010)

x-man82 (malaysia)


----------



## Captain Canada (Jan 4, 2010)

75?? Captain Canada (Toronto, On)

2005 X Trail SE 75,000KMs


----------



## thecodemonkee (Mar 3, 2007)

+1

thecodemonkee (Waterloo, Ontario)
2006 SE 86,000kms


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

2007 x trail sport expedition, 11.044 miles


----------



## wrtan (May 9, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Vancouver. Bought the 05' Xty new and has 115K on the clock now and has been very reliable since. Don't have the usual issues like bearing, fender rust or rear brake problem ( knock on wood ). Only the usual brake pads replacement on 40K and 80K, and machined rotors at 80K. Also replaced the OEM tires at 90K to Nokian WR2. Since the Xty is out of the warranty already. I did the DIY on " butterfly screws " to have peace of mind.


----------



## Gooniesracing (Aug 22, 2010)

06 Xtril LE 113,000


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Bought my 2006(first drive 05/2007) 2.2 Columbia with 35000km last week. I'm loving that car. here's a snapshot. I'm in Bordeaux France


----------



## xtrail.bom.my (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there! I just brought a used 08' X-trail last week. Willing to share my happiness with u guys 
BTW, I am from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Azmanj (Nov 23, 2010)

hi ! Happy to joint the list, i bought used 04 xtrail, such awesome car ! BTW i am from Terengganu, MALAYSIA


----------



## xXJalgXx (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi! Im from Mexico, This is my second Xtrail, first was a 2001 model, then in 2004 changed it for a Silver 2005 AWD, currently trying to get a 2010 or 2011, with the lights on top and "estribos y tumba-burros" spanish for the side "things" under the doors where you put your feet on and the tubular protection in the front, with those it looks like a little tank


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi There!

Just picked up my "new-to-me" 2006 Bonavista! Looking forward to many, many trips and adventures with this little truck. Spent a lot of time researching all the direct competition, but the Nissan won hands-down when it came to overall versatility, and fun-to-drive character. Still trying to get used to its "unique" profile, but it's a real standout among the cookie-cutter small SUV's out there...and we tried them all before choosing the X-Trail.

Been cruising this very helpful site for a while now, and since we're finally owners, decided to join up. Looking forward to adding our knowledge where we can, and making a few new friends.


Cheers!

Dave


----------



## rocketrichard (Feb 13, 2011)

X-TrailDave said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Just picked up my "new-to-me" 2006 Bonavista! Looking forward to many, many trips and adventures with this little truck. Spent a lot of time researching all the direct competition, but the Nissan won hands-down when it came to overall versatility, and fun-to-drive character. Still trying to get used to its "unique" profile, but it's a real standout among the cookie-cutter small SUV's out there...and we tried them all before choosing the X-Trail.
> 
> ...


You will Love your 06 I have a 06 as well and I Love it:woowoo:


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Rocket.

Had my hitch installed last week. Can't wait for camping season to begin!


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello , 06 Bonavista 47k Black Cambridge Ontario purchased in December 2010


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*06 LE*

New to me !:fluffy:


----------



## bbxtrail (May 12, 2011)

Hi !

A new happy owner of 06 x-trail SE adventure package


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)


----------



## kg4ever (May 24, 2011)

kg4ever, New Brunswick, Canada, 06 bonavista dark grey in color


----------



## tocmonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

tocmonkey calgary,alberta 2005 gold se. new member here,wanted to thank the vets here in the forums. you guys were valuable in my decision to buy


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Never noticed this list before, count me in. 2006 SE, original owner, the longer I have it the more I like it. Only problems in 5 years: Squeaky dash when new (fixed per tech bulletin); blower fan (bought bearings on ebay, will change before winter); rear struts leaked out and recently changed (that hurt but since overall very reliable I don't mind). Love it in the winter; with winter tires the weather just doesn't matter.


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

*minus 1 x-trail owner*

Just sold Nissan X-trail, had replaced wheel bearing, one front, and one rear caliper, but have bought a 2008 Nissan Frontier Crew LE, so hopefully a tougher product.


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

*simmo*

Hi glad to join the list, Black SVE model, 2005 mk2, still going strong.


----------



## bomberx-trail (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, bomberx-trail from Winnipeg, MB. Got an 06 X-Trail SE red...


----------



## melimar97 (Jan 8, 2012)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada)


----------



## melimar97 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just joined the group, after purchasing a used 2006 SE XTrail. This is actually a rebirth for me with the XTrail after having lost one in 2009 when my son had an accident with the first one, which was written off by the insurance company. I've always had a soft spot for the XTrail, so today we picked up a used one for about $10K Cdn (all in) w/97K on the odo. Same colour as our original, and I still have my old snow tires (Yokohamas) to put on the SUV. Yes, they were stored in my basement, off the cement floor, in bags, and in great condition still. Look forward to the group's commentary and advice.


----------



## scottyg (Aug 15, 2012)

new member from Australia  

just purchased a 2001 x-trail all standard
planning tint and new stereo 

thinking factory alloys (only has steel wheels atm) need some ideas


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a 2006 x-trail xe been on the boards here for about 2+ years.


----------



## Maxsim86 (Aug 26, 2012)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada) 
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland)


----------



## mjkenya (Oct 21, 2011)

*New Member in Kenya*

Hi, I'm a new member from Kenya. I bought my x last year and have used your forum for research on repairs many times. Thanks to all for the great posts. I have 2004 imported form Japan and loving it now that I think I got all the bugs worked out. I'll post a picture when I figure out how.


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Guys I'm A newbie from Stourbridge (UK) and I have a T30 2.2SVE 175bhp add me to the list. You either love the XT or you hate them, and I'm afraid i'm one of the former. I shall be posting photo's at a later date, Its good to see so many of us about.
Take care you guys
Brewin


----------



## Brewin (Dec 11, 2012)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada) 
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland) 
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)


----------



## majicmeow (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys, new member to NF and also a new XTrail owner. Just purchased my 2006 LE (Canadian version) this week. Loving it!

Thanks

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada) 
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland) 
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada


----------



## A4Some (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello,
new owner of an '05 LE X-Trail
1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada) 
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland) 
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada 
68. A4Some (Burnaby BC) Canada


----------



## mjkenya (Oct 21, 2011)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor)) 
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago 
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.) 
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada) 
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland) 
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada 
68. A4Some (Burnaby BC) Canada 
69. mjkenya (Kenya)


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

70. RangerRay (Winnipeg, Manitoba)
Just bought a used 2005 X-Trail SE and am loving it! :banana:


----------



## MOTOR IBERICA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello World of Xtrail!


New from Madrid, Spain. Just bought a 2004 T30 2.2 dci, manual (6 gears), 4WD so called "Confort" for spanish market (cloth seats, sun roof, A/C, remote key, stereo, side airbags, etc). Made in Japan.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

Member since 2004, wife loves her 2005 Xtrail, not very active on this forum but it sure helped with recent issues around a leaking fuel filler, world wide recall in 2006 except for Canada if you believe, email to president of nissan Canada resulted in full reimbursement for this costly repair, however.


----------



## Carmelo ARmand (Dec 22, 2013)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.)
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada)
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland)
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada
68. A4Some (Burnaby BC) Canada
69. mjkenya (Kenya)
70. Carmelo (Mongolia,Ulaanbaatar)


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

Hi, new member with a 2006 2.2tdci Aventura.
I'm in Halifax, West Yorkshire.
Does anyone know why the UK X-Trail forum isn't working?
Kieran


----------



## holadebob (Dec 2, 2015)

*Xtrail count...*

Hello! I'm new here, just bought a 2004 X-Trail T30 with QR25DE
Republic of Panama


----------



## Meez (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm the newest from Malaysia. Just bought a T30 2.0L years 2004 with 132,000km. Loved it so much.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Meez. The T30 is a great vehicle. Hope it treats you well, and that you treat it well. Hello from Canada!


----------



## cartman_to (Nov 29, 2017)

From Markham ON Canada here.

2006 Nissan x-trail bonavista. Owned it since new (feb 2007). It now has 196k and going strong. It has been pretty reliable to date. The following have been replaced...sounds similar issues that other members have had

- cat converter and inbound O2 sensor
- all 4 wheel bearings
- both control arms
- crankshaft sensor
- middle exhaust pipe (due to rust)
- one rear door lock actuator failed. Can no longer open with electronically.

Other than that just regular maintenance.


----------



## dishgawd (Jan 8, 2018)

Keep the list going.... (100+?) great to be here from Buckhorn, ON, CA>>>>>

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.)
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada)
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland)
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada
68. A4Some (Burnaby BC) Canada
69. mjkenya (Kenya)
70. Carmelo (Mongolia,Ulaanbaatar)
71. dishgawd (Ontario)


----------



## rlbatez (Nov 28, 2008)

dishgawd said:


> Keep the list going.... (100+?) great to be here from Buckhorn, ON, CA>>>>>
> 
> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> ...


47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.)
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada)
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland)
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada
68. A4Some (Burnaby BC) Canada
69. mjkenya (Kenya)
70. Carmelo (Mongolia,Ulaanbaatar)
71. dishgawd (Ontario)[/QUOTE]
72. Robert (Nova Scotia, Canada)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There are and have been a lot more than 100. In fact, most of the members you posted are no longer active and haven't been for years. Heck, I am not on the list, and I have been one of the most active here. Still, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jaski39 (Oct 3, 2019)

ryanpuge said:


> 1. aussietrail (Australia)
> 2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
> 3. TKH (Malaysia)
> 4. bas (Australia)
> ...


17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
[/QUOTE]
20. Jaski39 (Brisbane, Australia)


----------



## GabrielBB (Aug 10, 2020)

1. aussietrail (Australia)
2. TJC (Vancouver, B.C.)
3. TKH (Malaysia)
4. bas (Australia)
5. ManuelGAMex (Mexico), used to be ManuelGA but loose my account
6. Xtrail898
7. uk_owner
8. Waxen (Hamilton, Canada)
9. JimBoylan (Manchester, England)
10. Vic (Montreal, Canada)
11. Bonavista 0001 (Paradise, NL, Canada)
12. davec (Maidstone, England)
13. shabalia (Ontario, Canada)
14. Cottage Life (Ontario, Canada)
15. Xtrail Rookie (Stoney Creek, Ontario, Canada
16. SCHESBH (Montreal, Pointe-Claire, Quebec, Canada (Contributor))
17. roj1943 (Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, England)
18. ERBell (Vancouver BC Canada)
19. ryanpuge (toronto,ON canada)
20. longleaf ( United Kingdom )
21. Oreo (Nackawic, NB, Canada)
22. Xtrailguy (NL, Canada)
23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)
24. Ottawa-X (Ottawa, Canada)
25. ejm (Guelph Ontario Canada)
26. evjm (Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada)
27. eastcoastxt Halifax NS Canada
28. Revhead Kev (Australia)
29. schauret (Gatineau, Canada)
30 .norton (glasgow uk)
31. Canadian Bear (near the Rocky Mountains, Canada)
32. ChineseXtrailer (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada)
33.eini (Reykjavik Iceland )
34. ice512 (Markham, Ontario...currently in this love-hate relationship with the xtrail)
35. Sulphur man - (UK)
36. Mr Pompey (Forest of Dean, Gloucester, UK)
37. Kungpow (Richmond, BC Canada)
38. ALO4X4V - (Australia)
39. simontrail06 (UK)
40. The Mad Hat Man - (UK)
41. Mtnrider - (Burnaby, BC)
42. P11SR20DET - Trinidad & Tobago
43. Tiesto80 (UK)
44. AleXTrail (Mississauga, Ontario, Canada)
45. Novak500 (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
46. Hidepenny (Melbourne, Australia) - just joined today! hi ppl[/quote]
47.PMG (Glasgow, SCOTLAND)
48. bcxtrail (N. Vancouver, Canada)
49. Southdowner (SouthCoast,U.K.).
50. Owen K. (Toronto, Ontario, Canada)
51. AndyEn (Kiev, Ukraine)
52. franchy1 (Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic)
53. Nunatsuak ( Rocky Harbour, NL )
54. Amplituty (Tartu, Estonia)
55. Lunar Humps (Surrey, UK)
56. Perfik (Aurora, Ontario, Canada.)
57. Vista1795 (Gatineau, Quebec, Canada)
58. Windibob (Highlands, Scotland)
59. Freddi (Helsinki,Finland)
60. briber, Silly Suffolk, England.
61. FenderJoe (Québec, Canada)
62. Simosos (South Italy)
63. Janarth (Pickering, Canada)
64. Maurice (Richmond Hill, Canada)
65. Maxsim86 (Koronowo, Poland)
66. Brewin Stourbridge (UK)
67. Aaron (majicmeow) Saskatoon, Canada
68. A4Some (Burnaby BC) Canada
69. mjkenya (Kenya)
70. Carmelo (Mongolia,Ulaanbaatar)
71. dishgawd (Ontario)
72. Robert (Nova Scotia, Canada)
73. Gabriel Blazsani - Transylvania, Romania (now in Azerbaijan)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

quadraria10 said:


> There are and have been a lot more than 100. In fact, most of the members you posted are no longer active and haven't been for years. Heck, I am not on the list, and I have been one of the most active here. Still, welcome to the forum.


Hey Quad; shall we make this list a sticky when everyone has made their entry?


----------



## Xtrail driver (Oct 16, 2020)

2005 xtrail LE with 157km Cambridge Ontario Canada


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

GabrielBB said:


> 23. cycles (Calgary, Canada)


Still here and still love my 2006 X-Trail Bonavista bought new in early 2007.


----------



## Kilo_Hfx (Apr 17, 2021)

Bought a used 2005 X-Trail SE. Somehow it's still alive after 16 years of New Brunswick winter salting.

In Halifax, Canada now.


----------

